# [Filipino NR] Durben Virtucio 3x3x3 8.78 single



## Durben (Apr 19, 2009)

It was a PLL skip.
Done during the 2nd round of Cebu Open 2009.

I changed the video.
It now contains the 3x3x3 solve (8.78) + reaction (separate), 4x4x4 Single Solve NR (45.68) and 5x5x5 Single Solve NR (1:40.72).


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2009)

And you're only 11. Wow. Congrats on that solve, and your domination of the Cebu Open.


----------



## Durben (Apr 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> And you're only 11. Wow. Congrats on that solve, and your domination of the Cebu Open.


I'm already 12. Sorry, I forgot to change my signature.


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow - very nice!


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2009)

Durben said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > And you're only 11. Wow. Congrats on that solve, and your domination of the Cebu Open.
> ...



Haha, I'm still very, very impressed. Great job!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow! Congrats on the solve, that's amazing.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2009)

awesome solve!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

LOL I love the reaction. I want to see the whole reaction.

Amazing solve. I like the reaction more, though.

EDIT: And it's amazing that you're number 4 in the world and you're still 12!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 19, 2009)

I wish it was held during the summer, then I would've been there 
Very nice job Durben!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 19, 2009)

wow, awesome TPS


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 19, 2009)

wow..quite an accomplishment for a 12 year old..


----------



## emay (Apr 19, 2009)

congrats durben!
good job


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2009)

To be honest guys, I really don't think you should put so much emphasis on his age; there are several young cubers who can get these times.

Regardless, that is still very impressive. I too loved the reaction


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2009)

Wish I had started cubing earlier, but 14 is still young as far as speedcubing goes so whatever. 

Congratulations, I thought this would be at home, like most of the great times around here, but NO. This is crazy good at a competition! =)
The reaction time and timer-stopping time was fast as well.


----------



## blah (Apr 20, 2009)

They're not putting emphasis on his age because they think it's amazing for a 12 year old kid to do that; it's because getting such times at 12 shows that he's got the potential to do amazing things in a couple of years.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 20, 2009)

Good spazz out at the end xD


----------



## Durben (Apr 20, 2009)

I edited the video.
I added the separate video of the reaction of my 3x3x3 solve and I also added my 4x4x4 NR (45.68) and 5x5x5 NR (1:40.72)


----------



## andatude (Apr 20, 2009)

haha, love the reaction! And the random guy at the back going WOOO!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 20, 2009)

Finished R' F R2 U y' L2 U' y L' U L U' L U L' U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U R U' d R' U2 R R U R' R' U R U' y R U' R' F U R U' R' F' U2 last night.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Apr 20, 2009)

yay  4th in the world. Awesome job Durben


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 20, 2009)

Well you remind me of Bernett but your time is faster


----------



## moogra (Apr 21, 2009)

Now that's very impressive. Great job.


----------



## emay (Apr 22, 2009)

hehehe,
im the judge on his 5x5x5...hehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scv939uhNCc --> whole reaction..and wider view..hehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0Ofpupm8WA
another angle for the reactions.hehe


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 23, 2009)

nyay!..
we're so proud of you!.. pinoy pride..=]

it was like a year from cebu open '08 when i first heard of you then here you are setting National records. wow..


----------



## MasakitChan (Apr 25, 2009)

ROFL, I heard someone say BURGER at 0:42. And also "Paburger ka naman!" LULZ.

Congrats Durben, albeit I'm a few days late.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Apr 28, 2009)

Durben is BEASTTT!
danggggg. 11 years old?
gotta love his starting reaction at :25


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 28, 2009)

Very impressive!!!

I wonder, how much do you practise every day??


AWESOME, DUDE!!!


----------



## greenthumb (Apr 28, 2009)

Bravo Durben. Great improvement since I last saw you at the cebu 2k8 competition.


----------

